# Burj Al Arab - Skybar



## Haylz87 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey Guys...
I know a few of you went to burj al arab skybar lastnight for a certain someones birthday (sorry i missed it) i was just wondering if you could let me know how u went about it as me n a few friends wanna go and see what we missed, what r the entrance fees and prices and do you have to make a reservation???

Thanks
x


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey Haylz, 

Yeah you have to make a reservation, for which they want your whole life story, na just a copy of your cerdit card, fron and back and a copy of your passport. If there is 11 or more people there are set menus to pick from, consisting of glass(es) of champagne and canapes. Or if you are 10 and below there is a minum spend of 275AED per person. 
If you need anything else let me know.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Haylz87 said:


> Hey Guys...
> I know a few of you went to burj al arab skybar lastnight for a certain someones birthday (sorry i missed it) i was just wondering if you could let me know how u went about it as me n a few friends wanna go and see what we missed, what r the entrance fees and prices and do you have to make a reservation???
> 
> Thanks
> x


You do have to reserve beforehand and there is a minimum spend. It's 275AED but believe me it won't take you that long to spend that much. 

It looks like a cheap version of the Star Trek bridge and you can't really see much outside at night. If it weren't for the company it wouldn't have been that spectacular and the night only started getting properly good when when we went in the souq and got onto the Tikka Pukka Pukkas


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

mind u gary and i were discussing that it looks like an airport lounge/bar  so badly decorated


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah spending that much is gonna NOT be a problem. They even had this on the menu:










Was gonna get it but figured I'd buy a car instead =P


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Unless you are a hotel resident or have a jumeirah Gold Card, you have to book, but it really isn't worth it. It is tacky and way over-priced.

If you want a bar in the sky, go to Bar 44 at the Grosvenor or Vu's at Emirates Towers.


-


----------



## Haylz87 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks guys... I just wanna go because... well u just have to when ur in dubai lol


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Haylz87 said:


> Thanks guys... I just wanna go because... well u just have to when ur in dubai lol


exactly - to cross check on the list of been there done that


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Unless you are a hotel resident or have a jumeirah Gold Card, you have to book, but it really isn't worth it. It is tacky and way over-priced.
> 
> If you want a bar in the sky, go to Bar 44 at the Grosvenor or Vu's at Emirates Towers.
> 
> ...


I can vouch for Bar 44 as I was there on Friday night. A champagne cocktail is about 130AED I think (it's all a bit blurry!) but the decor, view and service are fab


----------



## Haylz87 (Nov 4, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> exactly - to cross check on the list of been there done that


yer got a huge list that has hardly any ticks on it, most of em because ive been too skint to do them lol,


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> Yeah spending that much is gonna NOT be a problem. They even had this on the menu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't see you with a camera that night so whose pic is this?? 

It's a once in a lifetime experience so by all means try it out, but the star trek come Matrix theme on the walls didn't do it for me!! Tacky! Apparently, the original design was quite sleek and elegant until a few gold taps, ceilings and circuit boards got added to it!


----------



## Haylz87 (Nov 4, 2008)

Gonna go hopefully in the next couple of weeks, they need a copy of your credit card!!?? They can by all means have a copy of mine... Nowt in the bank like lol x


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Im confused, the photo you posted shows a drinks for 27,000 AED?

If so thats' insane!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Im confused, the photo you posted shows a drinks for 27,000 AED?
> 
> If so thats' insane!


It does and it also says that it is the world's most expensive cocktail (plus some other crap about being in the Guiness book of world records soon- even the menu was heavy!!)! I am looking for 27,321 volunteers to give me 1 AED each so I can go and try it (I bet I will be disappointed but who cares!). For your 1 AED, I will tell you what the cocktail tastes like (and also the fact that you're a fool for letting me drink all of it without even getting a taste - the latter will get said once I have put enough distance between me and a mob of 27,321! )


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

haha maz, why its YOUR pic

Copyright Maz25


----------

